# The cost of wool/yarn.



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? I've just been looking through a Knitting magazine and noticed how expensive some are these days. I've seen a pretty yarn for socks but it is nearly £20 a skein. Wool for a baby's wrap-around cardigan £16.42. So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. Even the new scarf yarns cost nearly £10 a ball here.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

That is a hard one. I usually go straight to the bargin bin at a yarn shop, I can't see spending that much on baby items. Most of the moms I know want machine washable and dryable. To be honest how much I spend on yarn depends on who I am knitting it for. If they will take care of the item I will spend more. If not I usually do try to find a cheaper yarn. 

I have been thinking of ordering from Yarn Paradise, the postage has always stopped me but I was reading in KP that it actually comes out cheaper when everything is factored in. I am still thinking about it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Since the knitting magazines prices have jumped up to double digits, I don't even _look_ at them anymore, let alone subscribe.

As for the yarns they tout, I've never considered buying the suggested yarn. I always substitute some yarn more in line with both my budget and my idea of how the finished project will _probably_ be cared for. I feel so sad when I see the shrunken result of some knitter's loving efforts hanging discarded in a second-hand store!


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

You are right Jessica, magazine prices are horrendous and if knitting for someone else I wouldn't pay the price of some of the yarns. Youngsters tend to throw everything into the washing machines today - they wouldn't know how to handwash a lovingly expensive hand-knitted sweater.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Mrs G I was shopping in Saffron Waldon last week and visited 3 LYS to look for a nice soft wool in green to knit myself a basic 'T' shaped sweater. I did find a wool and colour I liked, and it would have cost me the best part of £80 to make. Bit disappointing. I am searching online now for my perfect green wool!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Went to our nearest shop that sells a good selection of yarn (return trip of 94 kms). Decided after looking at everyones ruffle scarves I would try and make one (I know I am about 12 months behind time). The assistant was very helpful and showed me a ball of yarn to make one with. When I saw the price I'm afraid I gave it back to her as it was $28 and I found it hard to justify that price. Went to our local Spotlight (round trip of 198 kms) and bought a 100g ball for $6.00 Next time I will look on-line.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

I nearly started a thread like this last week, when I found a lovely pattern for a short sleeved, cropped ladies cardigan. The yarn would have cost £40. It was in something described as "super chunky" and by the time I'd bought the pattern and needles, it would have cost nearly £50.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I will always look for a cheaper yarn. In fact i have so much stash I will usually find something there. When knitting for babies the mums want easily washed garments and babies grow out of things so quick, you wouldn't want to use expensive yarn.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

This is a difficult question as you do not want to put the time and effort into knitting something with really cheap and nasty yarn. I take the middle road. I steer clear of yarns like Rowan which cost the earth and also steer clear of the very cheap acrylic sold by home bargain type stores. I usually go for tried and trusted brands like old faithful Sirdar or Patons. Then sometimes I end up buying on line as it is cheaper from sites like Knit and Sew in Swansea and you get all the colours. You get free post if you spend £35 which is easy ! Unfortunately it is not cheap to knit these days.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Went to our nearest shop that sells a good selection of yarn (return trip of 94 kms). Decided after looking at everyones ruffle scarves I would try and make one (I know I am about 12 months behind time). The assistant was very helpful and showed me a ball of yarn to make one with. When I saw the price I'm afraid I gave it back to her as it was $28 and I found it hard to justify that price. Went to our local Spotlight (round trip of 198 kms) and bought a 100g ball for $6.00 Next time I will look on-line.


You live in the land where - I've heard say - sheep outnumber humans. Yet there's no more local yarn source than 50kms?? *Un*believable!! If you factor in the gasoline and your time spent getting to and fro, mightn't it be less costly to just buy a few fleece and take up spinning your own wool?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> Went to our nearest shop that sells a good selection of yarn (return trip of 94 kms). Decided after looking at everyones ruffle scarves I would try and make one (I know I am about 12 months behind time). The assistant was very helpful and showed me a ball of yarn to make one with. When I saw the price I'm afraid I gave it back to her as it was $28 and I found it hard to justify that price. Went to our local Spotlight (round trip of 198 kms) and bought a 100g ball for $6.00 Next time I will look on-line.


I know that it is not the same as visiting the store and seeing and touching the yarn but it would be less time consuming and less expensive to shop on line. I know it is not quite as much fun. Actually when I think about it , and the time I sometimes spend on line, you might not save much time and you see so much you would like to buy You might not save money either!!!


----------



## Jainee (Jun 8, 2012)

Have a look at 'emotive yarns' on the web. I live near their outlet in Melbourne and some of the fancy yarns are very attractive and not too expensive. They also often have items on sale. Don't know what the cost of postage would be. Might be worth investigating.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? I've just been looking through a Knitting magazine and noticed how expensive some are these days. I've seen a pretty yarn for socks but it is nearly £20 a skein. Wool for a baby's wrap-around cardigan £16.42. So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. Even the new scarf yarns cost nearly £10 a ball here.


Yarn for SOCKS for *£20* a skein!?

Ha! :shock:

If I ever give this much money for a 100g skein of anything, it will have to have at least 30 g of gold thread in it!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > Went to our nearest shop that sells a good selection of yarn (return trip of 94 kms). Decided after looking at everyones ruffle scarves I would try and make one (I know I am about 12 months behind time). The assistant was very helpful and showed me a ball of yarn to make one with. When I saw the price I'm afraid I gave it back to her as it was $28 and I found it hard to justify that price. Went to our local Spotlight (round trip of 198 kms) and bought a 100g ball for $6.00 Next time I will look on-line.
> ...


We have a shop here that sells $2 balls of acrylic yarn, but they dont have any of the 'fancy' yarns. We also have a shop that sells material and has a small selection of yarns, mostly acrylic baby wool, hence the long trips.


----------



## Brinn Knits (May 26, 2012)

I generally shop sales at my LYS. Just recently the proprietress had a tent sale with $.50, $1, $2 and $3 skeins/balls of yarn in the tents and 30%-60% off other selected yarns inside the store proper. All of the sale yarns were top-of-the-line selections

Alternatively, there is the internet: Knit Picks, WEBS, Knit Picky and the list goes on. These sites sell the name brands, usually at reduced prices with liberal shipping costs (some are free!), and also have their own "store" brands at very reasonable prices. And of course, there are the sales and closeouts..... :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome Brinn Knits!


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I am a new knitter and I dont feel "qualified" with the knowledge of substituting yarn(s). I try to use the suggested yarn. I recently spent $100 for yarn to knit myself a skirt. It is 100% soysilk. Could I have substituted a less expensive yarn? Probably. But I just loved the way the skirt fell on the model wearing that particular yarn. I hope I dont ruin it.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I love my friends & knitted them all Feather & Fan scarves from expensive yarns for Christmas last year. I won't do that again because I saw one put it on her head & tie a knot in it TIGHT. yikes. There goes the pattern & yarn. Some of them don't know how to treat nice articles. Has anyone else gone thru that?


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

My first job when I left school 56 years ago!!!! Was in a beautiful old fashioned wool shop, Patons pattern books were a shilling each, a ball of Patons Totem 8ply was five & sixpence, knitting neddles two & six for tortoise shell, and you got good old fashioned service, you could put your wool away and just buy the skeins as you needed them.i can't believe the prices of some yarn and pattern books today.
I picked up a little pattern book for dolls clothes the other day took it to the counter and was charged $ 28 for it, I asked for a refund, went home and found the pattern I wanted on line.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I miss having a shop where they kept plenty by till you finished. Sometimes you need less and sometimes more.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rose haft said:


> I love my friends & knitted them all Feather & Fan scarves from expensive yarns for Christmas last year. I won't do that again because I saw one put it on her head & tie a knot in it TIGHT. yikes. There goes the pattern & yarn. Some of them don't know how to treat nice articles. Has anyone else gone thru that?


Early on in our marriage, I spent months knitting a very large blanket with sport weight yarn and a complicated lace pattern. I packed it up and sent it with my husband to give to his mother - my thank you to her for having raised such a guy. When I finally got over to Syria myself, she was long gone and the blanket was lying enmeshed in the springs of an old iron bedstead. It was torn and very faded from too much direct sunlight. (I didn't know acrylic could fade in the sun!) I rescued it, washed it and returned it to my father-in-law's house. At some point, it made the trip to the summer village. When I got there a few years later, I found it being used on the mud under the olive trees to catch the olives shaken down! Walked on in the mud!! I finally repossesed it. I washed it, patched - realy knitted purple patches slip-stitched over the tears in the lightened orange - and keep it on my own bed over there. 
Yes, some people do not value hand-work, and some of them are among my sisters-in-law.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> rose haft said:
> 
> 
> > I love my friends & knitted them all Feather & Fan scarves from expensive yarns for Christmas last year. I won't do that again because I saw one put it on her head & tie a knot in it TIGHT. yikes. There goes the pattern & yarn. Some of them don't know how to treat nice articles. Has anyone else gone thru that?
> ...


How upsetting, after all that hard work!


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I refuse to pay over £2 for a ball of yarn so I look on line most of my yarn is purchased from E kemp in the sale yarns


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

No I do not buy expensive yarns.l try and buy English because otherwise the postage costs are very high. I look for bargains at Deramores, Wool 4 Us and Black Sheep. I make loads of baby items for a preemie unit. No good buying wool that will ruin in the first wash. Also I like the rainbow, variegated wool and there are some lovely ones at those shop. They are also very helpful and personal at these shops even though I buy on line. They will ring you if you have a problem and If I have one I am sure they would be more than willing to help. They are all like LYS but just not local to me. I get the best of both worlds. I recently bought large balls of pretty variegated wools in various varieties perfect for baby knits (and me) under £20 a time. Delivered in two days. God Bless


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

try E Kemp as well most of my wool comes from them but i do buy from black sheep now and again, we have one yarn stall near us in the local town, but she wont sell her patterns unless you purchase yarns from her, which is why I buy on line


----------



## terri65 (Jul 7, 2012)

E bay can be a source of bargains - I just bought some Araucania chunky yarn in a 5 100 gm skein bundle for £10.50. Can't be bad
Terri


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

The prices they put in the magazines make me wince,fortunately up here in Lancashire we have some very good market stalls that sell terrific wool at knock down prices,i paid £9-95 for 1,000 grams of beautiful cream flecked DK,we have a great stall on Bury market that sells just about every yarn you can think of,and all at mouth watering prices,hard to resist believe me,and they are not the only ones,and anyone looking for great price wool on line,try Black Sheep,they have some great bargains, good luck yarn hunters. Gladys .


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

joyce741 said:


> I refuse to pay over £2 for a ball of yarn so I look on line most of my yarn is purchased from E kemp in the sale yarns


What is E kemp?


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > Went to our nearest shop that sells a good selection of yarn (return trip of 94 kms). Decided after looking at everyones ruffle scarves I would try and make one (I know I am about 12 months behind time). The assistant was very helpful and showed me a ball of yarn to make one with. When I saw the price I'm afraid I gave it back to her as it was $28 and I found it hard to justify that price. Went to our local Spotlight (round trip of 198 kms) and bought a 100g ball for $6.00 Next time I will look on-line.
> ...


Actually it is New Zealand where sheep outnumber the humans not Australia


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

E Kemp is the name of a company that I purchase my yarns on line in the north of england uk


----------



## maggiemage (May 3, 2012)

I buy the cheapest that I can as I don't have a lot of money. I knitted a scarf in some gorgeous metallic ruffle wool that I found for half the price in hte shops. OPur market in hte city has a fantastic wool stall that sell wool a lot cheaper than hte shops. I would love to try som of these really fancy wools but finances dictateotherwise.


----------



## jaxbchfan0211 (Jun 10, 2012)

Im not sure of the conversion rate, but I've recently found a project (that wont leave my brain) that I want to make. My LYS seems to be taking her sweet time in determining if other ys in the area would want to split the cost of orderng the yarn for me. I went online to find what I want, and found out that it would cost me near $100 for the yarn without shipping. Now, Im not sure I want to make this. (sigh)


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? I've just been looking through a Knitting magazine and noticed how expensive some are these days. I've seen a pretty yarn for socks but it is nearly £20 a skein. Wool for a baby's wrap-around cardigan £16.42. So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. Even the new scarf yarns cost nearly £10 a ball here.


I would google the yarn and do a price compare. I'd also check out ebay, sometimes it works out a lot cheaper.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> That is a hard one. I usually go straight to the bargin bin at a yarn shop, I can't see spending that much on baby items. Most of the moms I know want machine washable and dryable. To be honest how much I spend on yarn depends on who I am knitting it for. If they will take care of the item I will spend more. If not I usually do try to find a cheaper yarn.
> 
> I have been thinking of ordering from Yarn Paradise, the postage has always stopped me but I was reading in KP that it actually comes out cheaper when everything is factored in. I am still thinking about it.


I just got an order of wool yarn from Herrschners yesterday, and altho it only cost $2.99 a yd., I really am not crazy about some of the colors. I agree that it is good for some things, but not others, and it depends on who for. If it's for yourself, I say pay more. For baby things, I always use acrylic, for the wash/wear reason--mothers are busy enough.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Do go to the Knit & Stitch show at Olympia which is held in
October - there are dozens of stalls selling every quality of yarn, from bargain to very expensive hand spun. If you look up Twisted Thread on the web, you will find all about it. This post is just for UK based KPs.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Have just looked at Black sheep and I' m impressed. Thanks KPers.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Like some others have written, I pay according to the recipient, and if I am that lucky person, I spend the money. I figure, not only am I getting a garment that will be admired and make me proud and happy, but I'm also feeding my hobby, and since it's my only hobby, why not.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Like some others have written, I pay according to the recipient, and if I am that lucky person, I spend the money. I figure, not only am I getting a garment that will be admired and make me proud and happy, but I'm also feeding my hobby, and since it's my only hobby, why not.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

joyce741 said:


> E Kemp is the name of a company that I purchase my yarns on line in the north of england uk


Thank you!
Find it - and liked it.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> joyce741 said:
> 
> 
> > E Kemp is the name of a company that I purchase my yarns on line in the north of england uk
> ...


I love that everyone gets to see the links on these forums...I have now found Kemps and like what I have seen...guess I might well be putting in an order in the next week or two.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I buy from Yarn Paradise and have been pleased so far. If you buy two or three packages, the postage when factored in is not so bad. My last order I paid about $7 a skein when all was said and done. The orders to the States at least come very quickly.


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi There

I'd not heard of E Kemp before, looked at the site and it has some good bargains. Thanks for the name.

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> You are right Jessica, magazine prices are horrendous and if knitting for someone else I wouldn't pay the price of some of the yarns. Youngsters tend to throw everything into the washing machines today - they wouldn't know how to handwash a lovingly expensive hand-knitted sweater.


Same for my daughter-in-law, even though I have explained it many times. She is from Uganda where she didn't have access to the many time-saving devices we have -- so an automatic washer & dryer is to be used for EVERYTHING. She has shrunk some pretty nice gifts, including her daughter's cashmere sweater. Now anything that goes to that house (from me) must be machine washable! And you're right about mags, too. I don't get it -- aren't much of their costs picked up by advertisers? You can buy a whole book of patterns on sale for the price of some mags!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I usually substitute my yarn anyway because a lot of the patterns I have I can't get the wool here in australia. In saying that I would spend the extra money on myself and my daughter but if I am making something for other people I would probably get a cheaper yarn/wool.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

just do it you won't be sorry


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

I tend to stick to king cole patons sirdar when knitting for my Grandchildren after all they grow out fo them very quickly


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I shop sales, thrift stores,yard sales etc. If the price is right and I like the yarn and there is enough to make something I buy it and decide what to do with it later.


----------



## moondrops (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been buyin from Yarn Paradise over a year now and I love their yarns They hae the most sofisticated yrns for fantastic prices. I have it shipped by regular mail and pay $7.00 for 400 grams.To buy big quantities does not reduce the shipping as their rates per weight are set to $7.00 per 400 grams (for Canada). But I am so 
happy for the end product that I will certainly continue to buy from them!!


----------



## moondrops (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been buying from Yarn Paradise over a year now and I love their yarns They have the most sofisticated yarns for fantastic prices. I have it shipped by regular mail and pay $7.00 for 400 grams.To buy big quantities does not reduce the shipping as their rates per weight are set to $7.00 per 400 grams (for Canada). But I am so happy for the end product that I will certainly continue to buy from them!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I look for sales on yarn. I love the feel of the expensive yarns and when it is close to my birthday or some other time for gifts I make sure my DH tells everyone in our family that I'd love gift cards to the LYS's and of course I clip coupons etc., What can I say, I am always looking out for those online deals and have indeed bought some nice yarns at great prices.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

There was a time when I did buy some of the more expensive yarns, usually for a special gift for someone. But I can no longer afford those yarns and try to find good sales or sites that sell good yarn in bulk at affordable (close out) prices (like www.numei.com). I have also made an effort to stop buying patterns- $6.50 for one pattern is ridiculous! There are a lot of nice free patterns out there.

I do still buy a couple of the magazines (Interweave Knits and Handwoven) - my little splurge - for ideas and I like to dream! I also have purchased a couple of instructional knit along webinars from Craftsy when they are on sale. The instructors are great and I can play over and over again to help me when I get stuck. Kelly from Knitpicks has free instructional videos and she is excellent!


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Just a thought, but since you are in England, have you tried finding a spinning guild and see if anyone might have some yard they would sell? A lot of spinners will process their own fleeces. Or go to a sheep owner and see if the wife spins and would let go of some yarn at a reasonable price. This is one reason I raise my own sheep, but everyone can't do that!


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

I am seeing the price of all "craft" supplies going higher and higher, fabric is also out of site. Perhaps this is why you cannot save any money making your own clothes. This is why most of my yarn, fabric, etc I buy at estate, garage, yard, carport sales or thrift shops. I especially like to rescue projects which were started by someone else. I watch for better made clothes at these same places plus thrift stores just for the material!!!!


----------



## Maryandsilviu (May 3, 2012)

Mrs. G said:


> You are right Jessica, magazine prices are horrendous and if knitting for someone else I wouldn't pay the price of some of the yarns. Youngsters tend to throw everything into the washing machines today - they wouldn't know how to handwash a lovingly expensive hand-knitted sweater.


I do think us "youngsters" would know how to hand wash an item. The issue is I know my rowdy boys would not sit prim and proper on the sofa wearing said item. They would be out in the yard rough housing and getting said item ripped or torn before I would get a chance to even wash it.

If you have a kid who is a bump on a log, well then that's a different story.

Even my mother in law, who knit sweaters and blankets for them, said it's not worth it to make them with expensive yarn when they are little and will outgrow/not take care of these items.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Mrs. G said:
> 
> 
> > Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? I've just been looking through a Knitting magazine and noticed how expensive some are these days. I've seen a pretty yarn for socks but it is nearly £20 a skein. Wool for a baby's wrap-around cardigan £16.42. So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. Even the new scarf yarns cost nearly £10 a ball here.
> ...


Hahaha! How funny! But I agree!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Sometimes I buy the suggested yarn, for a very special and small gift. Otherwise, I get creative. It's part of the fun, actually!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't like buying on line cos when the yarn arrives it's often not the colour I thought it would be or the texture. I've bought rose pink and it's orangey and babysoft and it's been quite harsh My lys doesn't have room to stock a big selection and most of it is doubleknit. I check the price of kinitting something and can usually buy a similar thing much cheaper. I know the quality and love isn't there but it's a case of beggars can't be choosers. My budget won't run to paying £100 to knit a jacket when I got a lovely one from a shop for under £50 - not as good quality but good enough and affordable.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Deramores is also good in the UK, free delivery over £25 and if you buy 10 balls you only pay for 9. I know cost is always an issue but when you compare it to the cost of a ready made garment and the hours you spend making your knitware. The issue that I have is that it is only the more expensive yarns that have the really tasteful colours. My preferred yarns are 4ply so I am really considering buying white in bulk and dying my own. Lets face it for most people now it is a hobby not like in the past where you would see pictures of 19th century northern mill girls knitting as they went to work making essential clothing for their families. 

Texere.Co.UK is a mill outlet that great yarns both colored and plain eg i can 100yds of 4ply pure cotton yarn for £2.50 in white. I normally test dye a sample, make the garment in white then dye it. Nothing like doing it the hard way lol. Love to hear from any other addicted self dyers.


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

Truthfully, I have been buying yarns in AC Moore and Michaels. I love Vana White's yarns and I find that they are good quality and useful for many things. they also have beautiful sock yarns. On occasion I do buy in private knitting shops but I find the people who work there so unfriendly that its a real turnoff.


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

You can probably go online and order from these stores. But I don't spend more than $2.99 - $5.00 a skein. I also find that wool is a little itchy for babies and toddlers so I rely on acrylics and they machine wash beautifully and I find I don't have to block them either when I'm done with the project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I rarely buy store yarn because of the quality and prices. I look at Takhi yarns and choke when I think of the price just to make a scarf. Using their yarns for a summer tank top would cost me $100!!! That silver spoon never hit my mouth.

What is possible, tho, is to search the discontinued yarn sales where you can often get high end yarns at 30-70% discount. Elann is a great one for discount prices on excellent yarns. WEBS is another one for great prices. This is just to name a couple. Ebay also can be a place for great deals. And yes there is a risk in mail ordering what you cannot see/touch directly. Some of my purchases were not too happy ones, but most were and we learn to be discerning and apply our experiences.


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > Went to our nearest shop that sells a good selection of yarn (return trip of 94 kms). Decided after looking at everyones ruffle scarves I would try and make one (I know I am about 12 months behind time). The assistant was very helpful and showed me a ball of yarn to make one with. When I saw the price I'm afraid I gave it back to her as it was $28 and I found it hard to justify that price. Went to our local Spotlight (round trip of 198 kms) and bought a 100g ball for $6.00 Next time I will look on-line.
> ...


We visited Wales and Ireland recently and you wouldn't believe how hard it was to find a yarn shop! I was shocked. You see all the sheep in the meadows and you want to go out and sheer them yourself!!!!!!


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Jainee said:


> Have a look at 'emotive yarns' on the web. I live near their outlet in Melbourne and some of the fancy yarns are very attractive and not too expensive. They also often have items on sale. Don't know what the cost of postage would be. Might be worth investigating.


Thanks Jainee

Have not heard of these guys before...very reasonable prices and shipping IMHO. Some great free patterns too.

Thanks for the info 

Tracey


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I was born and raised in Essex until I moved to the States 42 years ago. I don't buy the very expensive yarns, I find some really nice yarns on the Internet -at Elann and Smiley's, not sure whether they ship to the UK.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Watch out for Deramores 15% offers - you can pick up some good bargains on more expensive yarns.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

it depends what i am knitting


----------



## dmbosket (May 26, 2012)

We have the same problem here in the US! My answer has been to know the yarns that I love to work with, shop on line from the places I really trust, shop at the fiber festivals and spin my own yarns. That's not cheap either, but I can produce the yarn that I want. I love working with the English and Scottish yarns and am willing to pay the extra I have to , but find that I can't knit as much as I'd really like to because of the cost. Sad but true!


----------



## dmbosket (May 26, 2012)

We have the same problem here in the US! My answer has been to know the yarns that I love to work with, shop on line from the places I really trust, shop at the fiber festivals and spin my own yarns. That's not cheap either, but I can produce the yarn that I want. I love working with the English and Scottish yarns and am willing to pay the extra I have to , but find that I can't knit as much as I'd really like to because of the cost. Sad but true!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I cannot justifuy spending that much money on yarn " I would not feel good about knitting if I had to feel guilty about what I was spending so I buy mine at michaels, wallmart, joanns. Basically it started that way because there seem to be nooooo yarn shops around here but even checking out the prices on the net with postage ect. I am content shopping in these places.


Mrs. G said:


> Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? I've just been looking through a Knitting magazine and noticed how expensive some are these days. I've seen a pretty yarn for socks but it is nearly £20 a skein. Wool for a baby's wrap-around cardigan £16.42. So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. Even the new scarf yarns cost nearly £10 a ball here.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Prices of good yarns are ridiculous. I have certain favorites like Malabrigo for example which is not outrageously expensive, but it is still pricey if you need large quantities. Immediately after reading KP every day, I check my favorite online stores for sales. My knitting projects are planned months in advance and most are my own ideas so I am not limited to specific yarns but I do prefer merino/cashmere or silk fibres.

I have been able to buy Malabrigo Yarns at half price at times and just recently I had to buy 2 additional skeins of Malabrigo Rios and ordered from http://www.mryarn.com/. The yarn was full price but the shipping was free in the USA. This to me is a plus as I would rather pay for yarn than shipping!

I would love to shop at a local LYS but I don't have one close enough. Of course every time I go to Portland, Oregon, I go mad at the LYSs' but I save up for that bit of annual madness!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have been thinking of ordering from Yarn Paradise, the postage has always stopped me but I was reading in KP that it actually comes out cheaper when everything is factored in. I am still thinking about it.


I have been very happy with my purchases from Yarn Paradise, and the fact that I get it within 2 days is incredible. Even with the shipping, I bought a gorgeous bulky merino and it worked out to about $2 per skein, compared to a comparable (smaller) yarn at Michael's that was going for $8.00 per skein.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > Went to our nearest shop that sells a good selection of yarn (return trip of 94 kms). Decided after looking at everyones ruffle scarves I would try and make one (I know I am about 12 months behind time). The assistant was very helpful and showed me a ball of yarn to make one with. When I saw the price I'm afraid I gave it back to her as it was $28 and I found it hard to justify that price. Went to our local Spotlight (round trip of 198 kms) and bought a 100g ball for $6.00 Next time I will look on-line.
> ...


Quite a few spin their own yarn even spin a certain breed of dogs hair .


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I am reading that almost all of you choose the least expensive yarns. Who is buying the wonderful yarns that the manufactureres are making available to us? And who is keeping the LYS solvent? 
I value my time and skill, so I do buy the best yarn I can find to make a garment. A hand knit garment of good quality yarn will last many lifetimes. The yarn can be reused to make a new garment. 
I even spin my own yarn at times. Luxury fiber for hand spinning can cost as much as finished yarn at the LYS, but I have a totally unique product when I am finished.
If no one supports the luxury yarn industry, and the LYS, eventually, we will have only Walmart yarn. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

I am knitting for the Grandsons 2 and 5 . The washability and wear are what I look at first, second to price though.
I cringe every time they stain a sweater, so I watch what I am willing to pay. Also being in Houston(North of) I knit
very little wool for sure.


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes some of the wool is Outrageous in price, I try different yarns sometimes but I suppose it depends on what the yarn is like, have you tried a website called Diannes Knitting Yarns you might find something on their good luck Eileen


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> scottybearNSW said:
> 
> 
> > Went to our nearest shop that sells a good selection of yarn (return trip of 94 kms). Decided after looking at everyones ruffle scarves I would try and make one (I know I am about 12 months behind time). The assistant was very helpful and showed me a ball of yarn to make one with. When I saw the price I'm afraid I gave it back to her as it was $28 and I found it hard to justify that price. Went to our local Spotlight (round trip of 198 kms) and bought a 100g ball for $6.00 Next time I will look on-line.
> ...


My sister did just that. She bought some sheep with fine knitting fleece, she already had a spinning wheel and now she is going to classes to learn how to spin the fleece properly. Maybe she should also learn how to shear the sheep. She probably could do that because she can shoe horses.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Siouxiq said:


> I am reading that almost all of you choose the least expensive yarns. Who is buying the wonderful yarns that the manufactureres are making available to us? And who is keeping the LYS solvent?
> I value my time and skill, so I do buy the best yarn I can find to make a garment. A hand knit garment of good quality yarn will last many lifetimes. The yarn can be reused to make a new garment.
> I even spin my own yarn at times. Luxury fiber for hand spinning can cost as much as finished yarn at the LYS, but I have a totally unique product when I am finished.
> If no one supports the luxury yarn industry, and the LYS, eventually, we will have only Walmart yarn. Not a pretty picture.


There is absolutely no way that I can afford anything other than the cheapest priced yarn whether it's on sale or from a thrift shop or just plain cheap and frankly I don't care about the luxury yarn industry or the local LYS because I have never shopped in one. If I can't afford the yarn then I can't knit. I now shop for yarn from eBay and I have been very happy with the quality and price.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Siouxiq said:


> I am reading that almost all of you choose the least expensive yarns. Who is buying the wonderful yarns that the manufactureres are making available to us? And who is keeping the LYS solvent?
> I value my time and skill, so I do buy the best yarn I can find to make a garment. A hand knit garment of good quality yarn will last many lifetimes. The yarn can be reused to make a new garment.
> I even spin my own yarn at times. Luxury fiber for hand spinning can cost as much as finished yarn at the LYS, but I have a totally unique product when I am finished.
> If no one supports the luxury yarn industry, and the LYS, eventually, we will have only Walmart yarn. Not a pretty picture.


Good point!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Don't forget about reclaiming yarn from thrift shop sweaters, etc. 

Yes, it take times and patience from the get-go. Inspecting numerous sweaters for fiber content and rippability, ripping out said sweater, washing and balling it up. But it is a hoot and a big satisfaction when you are done and start knitting with your reclaimed yarn that you processed with your own two hands.


----------



## Sugarsunburst (Jul 14, 2011)

A friend of mine buys old knitted items from charity shops, carefully unpicks the knitting and re-uses the wool. She collects all the buttons, so that is also a saving. I have actually known her to buy an item just because she liked the buttons.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

hi sugar, we posted the same idea at almost the same time.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Sugarsunburst said:


> A friend of mine buys old knitted items from charity shops, carefully unpicks the knitting and re-uses the wool. She collects all the buttons, so that is also a saving. I have actually known her to buy an item just because she liked the buttons.


I have bought an item in a charity shop because I like the buttons. But I then have to find a re-use for the item, which usually ends up as a cushion..so easy to do!! I have not yet bought and unpicked a knitted item, but I'm sure if I see a colour that I really like, I will do so.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Mrs.G I live in the US, and skeins are expensive too. I buy what I can at yard sales, sales at stores. Its the only way I can afford to do this fun hobby!


----------



## Kitchener (Apr 24, 2012)

Please keep in mind that you'll bemoan the loss of LYS if you're only buying cheap yarn online & at the "big box stores.". I save my money for yarn shopping & can always find something I can afford to make something that will be beautiful & last. I shudder to think the day may come when all I can "see & touch" will be cheap acrylics because my LYS has gone out of business due to lack of interest. Let's budget our knitting money wisely & support these (mostly) women-owned small businesses.
Just sayin'.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? I've just been looking through a Knitting magazine and noticed how expensive some are these days. I've seen a pretty yarn for socks but it is nearly £20 a skein. Wool for a baby's wrap-around cardigan £16.42. So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. Even the new scarf yarns cost nearly £10 a ball here.


I only ever pay £1.50 or £1.90 (baby bonus) for 100 gms of Sirdar d.k. wool as it washes well and if I spent any more I would have to charge more for the things I knit for my craft stall. We had a local shop years ago which would hold the wool for you so you could buy one or two balls at a time, handy if you couldn't afford it all in one go. When I lived at home my Mum and I would buy 'tangled wool' direct from the mill for 1s (one shilling or 5 new pence) an ounce!! Of course it had to be untangled but I always said if you have the patience to sit and knit then you have the patience to untangle it. I can't find a mill in the UK that sells this any more


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ................mightn't it be less costly to just buy a few fleece and take up spinning your own wool?


I thought this very same thing! I know you probably wrote that tongue in cheek. I thought the very same thing. Here's what I found - you spin because you love it, not to save money. So hopefully, I'll save others the time to research into it. If you can do it with a drop spindle, you can save a TON of money.

I took this experiment a step further than buying the fleeces. I bought finnsheep since their fleeces are so expensive. I have 8 sheep. Each fleece is worth just over $100 and would each give me about -we'll be generous - 3 lbs of usable wool yarn when all is said and done. (there are cheaper fleeces that weigh more). If I didn't love my sheep so much, I'd probably sell them and just buy the fleeces. But, that wouldn't eliminate the skirting, washing, and drying, carding (I was fortunate to have my hubby make me a drum carder - $300) My hand carders were $75 and sooo slow. Once all this is done - THEN you can start to spin. My wheel cost $600. It's a comparatively cheap wheel. If I want to do more than 2 ply, I'll have to buy more ($) bobbins. The first yarns are pretty interesting looking. Luckily, art-yarn is very popular. Once off the wheel, you put it on a ($) niddy-noddy to measure and skein it. Then you wash it again - and ($) dye if it you want colors. One more wash and dry and then you're ready to put it on your ($) swift. The swift makes it so you can use your ($) ball winder to be able to knit from a ball, though you can wind it by hand and save the expense of swift and winder. I've lost about a pound of knotted wool doing without so far.

Getting yarn thin enough to make something like socks or a lace shawl has escaped me for both years I've been doing this. Worst of all - once I get the yarn made- there's no time or energy to knit it up. In the end, I have 3 lbs of yarn for all my work. Sometimes, I think paying $$ for that 3 lbs of yarn might be well worth it.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

My LYS used to be fairly reasonable. They upped their prices 30%. I don't shop there anymore. I go to Joann's, Hobby Lobby, or Walmart. It's mostly acrylics for me now. Like another poster said, people you knit things for usually throw them into a washer anyway. So why bother with wool unless it's something special for yourself?


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

mrs. s said:


> Truthfully, I have been buying yarns in AC Moore and Michaels. I love Vana White's yarns and I find that they are good quality and useful for many things. they also have beautiful sock yarns. On occasion I do buy in private knitting shops but I find the people who work there so unfriendly that its a real turnoff.


I have had the same experience with my LYS. They are snobs. I asked one time if they carried a Leisure Arts Pattern and I received a very curt " no, WE don't carry their books." I have been there 3 times and never have been satisfied with their customer service. I love to make dishcloths between projects and was tired of the sugar and cream colors. Went to the LYS and she directed me to cotton yarn that was $12.00 a skein. Who would use $12.00 yarn for a dishcloth? There were no prices on anything so I didn't know it was that pricey until after she checked me out. So, stupid me, I bought it without really looking at the receipt. Another time, I lost my Susan Bates I hook so went there for a replacement, same curt "WE don't deal with them." Suddenly, she said she had some old stock in a bin and found a Susan Bates. She acted like she was glad to get that inferior product out of her store. I will never go there again for anything. I'll drive 15 miles to the nearest Michaels, AC Moore , JoAnns or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am limited to those less expensive yarns by my own finances. And even though they are less spendy...there are some beautiful yarns out there that feel as good, knit up as good as the spendy ones. I guess my firm belief is not being a yarn snob, but using what I have to make beautiful items.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

I started seriously knitting again about a year ago, also garment sewing. I am aghast at the price of both yarn and fabric! I was in Alaska earlier in the summer and visited a yarn shop in Ketchikan. They had lovely yarn and also some of the Musk Ox yarn which is incredibly soft. I asked the price and nearly fainted when the clerk said $93.00!!! This was for a 3oz ball!!! My skills just aren't that advanced to invest that much money. (Actually, I would never spend that if I could comfortably afford it)

I am currently knitting a cap for my great-grandaughter with a skein of Deborah Norville acryllic. It is a lovely soft shiny no pill yarn. Perfect for the project and recipient. I paid $3.79 then had a coupon for 40% off. This at JoAnn. Can't beat that these days.


----------



## bullywool (Jul 25, 2012)

I totally agree with buying your own fleece if you have an inkling to do so.
That's what got me hooked...lol
I love having the opportunity to create beautiful yarns that make any item shine with quality and is still inexpensive.
If you don't have that inkling then compromise is a great tool.
Treat yourself to one project a year that is special just for the experience if nothing else. Gift it to yourself if you like because you know you will definitely appreciate it and will care for it with love.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

If you are shopping on-line, try http://www.elann.com. They have beautiful yarns at great prices and are very easy to deal with. If you sign up for membership you get updates of new things in stock. The membership is free and you also get several really nice patterns available for free.

I don't buy much really nice yarn locally because of the prices and if knitting for someone I know isn't likely to take good care of something that requires handwashing I buy a nice acrylic locally that costs a lot less and is very forgiving, In spite of the prejudice against acrylics many of these yarns are very nice and LOTS cheaper.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

When I returned to knitting about 10 years ago, I bought the Rowan magazines and yarns. The yarns were expensive and beautiful, but did not wash well despite my gentle care. Now I buy mostly Sirdar patterns and yarn, but the King Cole bamboo/cotton mix is brilliant.
Thanks too, for all the new places suggested by everyone.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I sometimes buy wool from e bay.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Rosette said:


> When I returned to knitting about 10 years ago, I bought the Rowan magazines and yarns. The yarns were expensive and beautiful, but did not wash well despite my gentle care. Now I buy mostly Sirdar patterns and yarn, but the King Cole bamboo/cotton mix is brilliant.
> Thanks too, for all the new places suggested by everyone.


I, too, steer clear of the Rowan yarns. they look beautiful in the shop but I cannot justify the expense as they do not wash well. I prefer to stick to sirdar.


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

I would certainly choose a cheaper substitute. Especially for children's garments.
Maybe if it's a special something for me and I'm in the mood to get it as perfect as possible I'll buy the expensive yarn. Does not happen too often,though, I just can't afford it. But yes yarn has gotten too expensive.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

mrs. s said:


> You can probably go online and order from these stores. But I don't spend more than $2.99 - $5.00 a skein. I also find that wool is a little itchy for babies and toddlers so I rely on acrylics and they machine wash beautifully and I find I don't have to block them either when I'm done with the project.


I'm with you!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I see some I would really love to try out , but when they cost from $32 a skein to $45 a skein and you need more then one skein to do a project then that stops me right there. I look for a substitute yarn. Lovely yarn though.


Mrs. G said:


> Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? I've just been looking through a Knitting magazine and noticed how expensive some are these days. I've seen a pretty yarn for socks but it is nearly £20 a skein. Wool for a baby's wrap-around cardigan £16.42. So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. Even the new scarf yarns cost nearly £10 a ball here.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Try deramores knitting superstore on the internet, I have just purchased 2 x ladies patterns, 10 x 50gram balls of King Cole Galaxy in Jupiter shade, 2 x 50gram balls of King Cole Galaxy in Sun shade, these wools are threaded with tiny muli coloured and gold sequins, 2 x balls of Wendy Shimmer eyelash wool in pure white for just under £55.00. No postage on orders over £25, First class delivery, got mine the next day, can't say better than that.Tessa28 in N E England


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

please dont forget that postage will be added to the order


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

The economy has made it really difficult for small LYS owners to stay in business. I wish I could support them all the time but its impossible as so many have said before. 

I have been toying with the idea of starting a knitting group in my area ( It's difficult since I am an immigrant and don't know a soul)so that we can purchase yarn and share the outrageous shipping costs.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Do you have a Craig's List where you are? You could probably list your intention and maybe get a group together that way.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I usually do buy the more expensive yarns, but I usually only buy only when I can get them on sale, or at a discount (like the volume discount WEBS gives). Once in a while I splurge, like when my daughter wanted a scarf that took 4 skeins at $17 each. I know she will not throw it on the floor or in the washing machine. She's 29 years old, and knows how to take good care of her things. I like knitting with the better yarns, I hope this doesn't make me a yarn snob, but it's easier to work with. For my grandsons, I try to use cotton/bamboo blends, because of the itchiness factor for them and the safety factor for me.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> That is a hard one. I usually go straight to the bargin bin at a yarn shop, I can't see spending that much on baby items. Most of the moms I know want machine washable and dryable. To be honest how much I spend on yarn depends on who I am knitting it for. If they will take care of the item I will spend more. If not I usually do try to find a cheaper yarn.
> 
> I have been thinking of ordering from Yarn Paradise, the postage has always stopped me but I was reading in KP that it actually comes out cheaper when everything is factored in. I am still thinking about it.


I have been thinking the same thing. I am in the US in California so I figured out that the shipping adds $1.68 per skein (roughly). That brings the cost for a .67 cent skein up to $2.35. After figuring out how much I need for a project I can then see if it is worth the price for the project.
So far the shipping seems to bring the cost up to the same as any other on line discount type place so I haven't placed an order yet. They do have wonderful yarns tho, things I don't see elsewhere.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

A really good on-line wool shop is E Kemps, they are very reasonable and always have bargains. http://kempswoolshop.com/


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the knitting magazines prices have jumped up to double digits, I don't even _look_ at them anymore, let alone subscribe.
> 
> As for the yarns they tout, I've never considered buying the suggested yarn. I always substitute some yarn more in line with both my budget and my idea of how the finished project will _probably_ be cared for. I feel so sad when I see the shrunken result of some knitter's loving efforts hanging discarded in a second-hand store!


Ditto! I substitute also. I've found Deramores and KnitPicks as excellent sources of reasonably priced yarns of excellent quality, and there are a few others too. For instance, TheKnitter.com is an excellent source for Jaggerspun Zephyr yarn. Like Jessica-Jean, I consider who the recipient of my work will be, and choose the fiber accordingly.


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

i find cheap yarn at http://www.kempswoolshop.com/ it is in uk and online have got good wool cheap from there there is always a sale on on the other month i got lucky bag of wool for £1.00 for 500g just picked what ply i wanted and took pot luck on colour and got some lovely yarn thanks to the other lady in essex for pointing this out to us i had never heard of it i also check local charity shops to find bargins


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I also took some pot luck and have some lovely aran I now have 8 large plastic boxes of different ply yarns, yet i still buy more in the sales . I think I have just as many patterns and yarn as the local store in the town


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

i get mine from yarn paradise or demores both are quite reasonable...but as for knitting mags i buy them from ebay for 90p then resell them for the same that way i have enough in my pp account to keep buying diffrent ones


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> mrs. s said:
> 
> 
> > You can probably go online and order from these stores. But I don't spend more than $2.99 - $5.00 a skein. I also find that wool is a little itchy for babies and toddlers so I rely on acrylics and they machine wash beautifully and I find I don't have to block them either when I'm done with the project.
> ...


Merino yarn is very smooth and soft, even for babies. And then there are the merino wool/acrylic blends which are soft. Both are machine washable. And you can find good sales for quality yarn as many here are saying. And this economy is crippling all the way up and down the ladder. We definitely need those clearance and discount sales.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > mrs. s said:
> ...


If you buy pure merino wool or blend (no acrylic), be sure it's "superwash" otherwise felting can occur unless washed by hand very gently.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I confess I have a large weak spot for the more exotic Great Adirondack yarns. Fortunately for my budget I have an equally large weak spot in my funding!


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

The prices of beautiful yarns have put them in the category of "fine art" for me.. something to look at and admire, but don't touch.. sometimes, if something comes along that I fall in love with, I may buy to make something for myself or someone very special, like a sister..


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Ya know I love the feel of expensive yarn as well as anyone else but if you cannot afford to buy it then you don;t. and as for holding up " I have afghans that I made over thirty years ago out of yuppppppp the dreaded wallmart yarn and they are still going stong.


Siouxiq said:


> I am reading that almost all of you choose the least expensive yarns. Who is buying the wonderful yarns that the manufactureres are making available to us? And who is keeping the LYS solvent?
> I value my time and skill, so I do buy the best yarn I can find to make a garment. A hand knit garment of good quality yarn will last many lifetimes. The yarn can be reused to make a new garment.
> I even spin my own yarn at times. Luxury fiber for hand spinning can cost as much as finished yarn at the LYS, but I have a totally unique product when I am finished.
> If no one supports the luxury yarn industry, and the LYS, eventually, we will have only Walmart yarn. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

I buy the nicest project-appropriate washable yarn I can afford; have shelves of 'higher-end' box-store products & less LYS wool, but the balance is shifting. My favorites right now are Malabrigo _Arroyo_ & Elsebeth Lavold's _Silky Wool_. 
At $10 for ~200 yards, both are reasonably priced considering the pleasure I get from knitting them. I buy online once on awhile, sometimes receive small treasures in my swap packages, scour sales bins & look for bargains, but would much rather spend the money @ my LYS on quality yarn than on shipping.
We just lost a very nice bead store that closed after more than twenty years in business.
kat


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

I look for the wool/yarn that best suits what I want to make and get it regardless of the price. I guess I'm lucky that I can still afford to do that, but I'm also fortunate that I have two stores here in Wellington that put the yarn aside and let people buy it as they run out. I only do that if I'm making a jersey or shawl where I'm going to need in excess of 10 skeins. It certainly helps to be able to afford it when the cost is spread over a month or so. I usually take a while because I'm always knitting at least 3 different items at any one time.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> rose haft said:
> 
> 
> > I love my friends & knitted them all Feather & Fan scarves from expensive yarns for Christmas last year. I won't do that again because I saw one put it on her head & tie a knot in it TIGHT. yikes. There goes the pattern & yarn. Some of them don't know how to treat nice articles. Has anyone else gone thru that?
> ...


How discouraging! I ran into the same thing in the US with my brother and his family. Needless to say, I no longer knit for them.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I have almost always substituted yarns since I began knitting in the 1970's, both for cost and taste reasons. I have a skirt pattern I'd love to make that calls for Noro yarn which I don't/won't buy, but have yet to find a suitable substitute for. I figure that if I hang in long enough, I'll find something affordable that won't tear the skin off my fingers. If I turn out to be wrong, so be it. I've been wrong many times before :~D


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't been shopping for socks or clothing for a while but recently went in a woman's clothing store and almost fell over when I saw what the prices were. They sure have gone up. So I guess when you see the cost of yarn, it has gone up too...everything has milk and bread as well.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

dwernars said:


> The economy has made it really difficult for small LYS owners to stay in business. I wish I could support them all the time but its impossible as so many have said before.
> 
> I have been toying with the idea of starting a knitting group in my area ( It's difficult since I am an immigrant and don't know a soul)so that we can purchase yarn and share the outrageous shipping costs.


Ask on KP if anyone in your general area is interested in forming a group and have them PM you. We did this in our area of New York last summer and had a great time. We set a date and anyone who was free that day came. You pick the date and place and have people reply if they are coming.


----------



## beth11 (May 1, 2012)

I usually buy yarn on sale and try to find the right project for it. I love when I find yarn at yard sales and thrift shops. I will spend more when I am making a special item for someone. I now have to find a new LYS since mine just closed. 
The first time I spent alot on yarn was about 20 years ago there was a sweater pattern of the world, I think it was in Knitters. I just fell in love with the sweater and had to make it. I still have it and still love it. I quess it was worth it.


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you know - if I am going to invest my time and talent into making something, I am really happy to pay whatever the yard costs. I LOVE the feel of superior yarns; there is simply no substitute. If I am knitting gifts, even more so.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fit the yarn to the project. I find plenty of nice, inexpensive yarns in the big box stores for charity knitting, baby items to be washed my machine..... but I also order plenty of very nice natural fibers from KnitPicks and am always on the look-out for a good sale at Tues. Morn or anywhere else. I finally have a yarn store that seems like they will be running frequent sales and that will be wonderful. I'm trying to do a lot of shopping in my stash.... as I've forgotten just how many nice things I already have....


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the knitting magazines prices have jumped up to double digits, I don't even _look_ at them anymore, let alone subscribe.
> 
> As for the yarns they tout, I've never considered buying the suggested yarn. I always substitute some yarn more in line with both my budget and my idea of how the finished project will _probably_ be cared for. I feel so sad when I see the shrunken result of some knitter's loving efforts hanging discarded in a second-hand store!


I am with you Jessica-Jean


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Early on in our marriage, I spent months knitting a very large blanket with sport weight yarn and a complicated lace pattern. I packed it up and sent it with my husband to give to his mother - my thank you to her for having raised such a guy. When I finally got over to Syria myself, she was long gone and the blanket was lying enmeshed in the springs of an old iron bedstead. It was torn and very faded from too much direct sunlight. (I didn't know acrylic could fade in the sun!) I rescued it, washed it and returned it to my father-in-law's house. At some point, it made the trip to the summer village. When I got there a few years later, I found it being used on the mud under the olive trees to catch the olives shaken down! Walked on in the mud!! I finally repossesed it. I washed it, patched - realy knitted purple patches slip-stitched over the tears in the lightened orange - and keep it on my own bed over there.
> Yes, some people do not value hand-work, and some of them are among my sisters-in-law.


JessicaJean - I see the makings of a beautiful poignant book in your story
It certainly touched me


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > rose haft said:
> ...


After all the hard work I am glad it came full-circle back to to you! have a great day!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Wow, it's been great reading what everyone does. I'm with Imogen49 on this. I just love yarn, the feel of it, the colour, the different designs and if I have to pay for what I want then so be it. However, I do buy according to the situation. The lapghans I knitted for our local residential home, I did in soft, machine washable acrylic yarn which I bought online very cheaply. But the beautiful shawlettes I made for my good friends and family, I made from Manos del Uruguay Manos Lace bought from my LYS.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

I have ordered yarn from Yarn Paradise in Turkey and was delighted with it. Their prices, even with postage, are very reasonable and they have a fantastic selection.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Double digits do not work for me


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

I buy at times from Bendigo Mills here in Aussie - and if you buy 3 lots it is postage free. Their cotton for knitting cloths etc. is great - also their other products. Look them up on the web.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

zebbie said:


> I buy at times from Bendigo Mills here in Aussie - and if you buy 3 lots it is postage free. Their cotton for knitting cloths etc. is great - also their other products. Look them up on the web.


will do zebbie!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

If I put the time into a sweater, I want good yarn. My LYS owner is very good at finding less expensive but still good yarns for patterns I have. I did use mail order for a gorgeous alpaca that he doesn't carry and couldn't match, but the end result was stunning (and my 20 something daughter was impressed by the gift) so worth it. Keep calm and knit on!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

I remember knitting a scarf for my brother and watching him blow his nose into it! Aargh!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Since I used to live in England, Great Bardfield, Essex, I realize how expensive yarn can be. I have lived in Mississippi, USA since 1962 so I can compare one country's price to another. I can find extremely nice yarn here for as little as $1.00 a ball 50 grm. but it is not what I like. I tend to buy a more expensive yarn say $9-12 dollars to be able to produce the article I am knitting. I have in fact paid $48.00 for some yarn, but this was for a very special person so I didn't mind. I would be happy to send you some yarn if I know what you like. You can look me up and email me so perhaps I have something. I hate to think you have to spend so much for so little. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? I've just been looking through a Knitting magazine and noticed how expensive some are these days. I've seen a pretty yarn for socks but it is nearly £20 a skein. Wool for a baby's wrap-around cardigan £16.42. So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. Even the new scarf yarns cost nearly £10 a ball here.


I have been taking classes at my LYS for the past 4 months & for these classes I usually pay more for the yarn...... BUT it has been worth it because I have learned so very much..... and I know I will enjoy the items..... The first class I made a beautiful LACE SHAWL & I used BAMBOOL that I purchased at 50% off at my local LYS..... & on the current project.... a very nice triangle type shawl.... I paid full price for the yarn, BUT I have learned 6 differnet things that I never knew how to do PLUS multiple types of stitches, AND IF I had not taken the class.... I am positive I WOULD NEVER have made this type of thing..... The pattern is considered to be INTERMEDIATE..... so I am feeling very proud of myself.
I have been knitting for about 22 months......
and I just splurged on some BLUE HERON metallic yarn that is FABULOUS & Oh-h-h-h so soft & Beautiful..... It is over 500 yards..... so It will become a Gorgeous wide Scarf.......
I know that I'm lucky & sometimes I can afford a little of the better yarns...
:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

shockey said:


> zebbie said:
> 
> 
> > I buy at times from Bendigo Mills here in Aussie - and if you buy 3 lots it is postage free. Their cotton for knitting cloths etc. is great - also their other products. Look them up on the web.
> ...


So will I!!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

I think you hit this subject right on. Years ago, there was no Walmarts or on-line shopping. Everyone knitted their clothese for Sring, Summer and Winter, etc. Yarn was fairly inexpensive so everything balanced. Here in the US there is a great variety of yarn especially on line. But I don't think we knit because we need something to wear, but more as a hobby which is very relaxing and can exhibit our talents, etc.
I knit for people but I let them buy the yarn this way they can see how expensive it could be and not being so surprised when I give them a price which includes the yarn.I look to knit in addition to other things I like but knitting seems to temper my soul and I can, on occasions, let my brain drift to relax after a hard days work. So keeping looking and keep on knitting.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

I remember when a 4 ounce skein of wool cost 99 cents in a Woolworth store and it was decent yarn. Those days are gone.

I love knitting socks and gave a pair to each member of a family last Christmas. The man of the family asked how long it took me to make his. I told him between 25 and 30 hours - I'm very slow.

At a family party a few weeks later he wore the socks and hung tags on each leg reading $750. He overestimated my value as a knitter at $30 per hour. My brother asked me why he was for sale. I'm still laughing.

Unfortunately the point of all this rambling is you must knit for the love of it because it surely isn't cheap!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

I know this feeling. After knitting special items for special people and giving as gifts only to see they have not even taken it out of the box or better still gave it away!
I feel every stich is with love, its like a love affair with the yarn. It looks great, feels great and I can really create something beautiful for others to admire and wish for. People who knit are special people so I will keep on knitting and giving so that the self enrichment I get out of it will keep me going until I die.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Leonne said:


> I think you hit this subject right on. Years ago, there was no Walmarts or on-line shopping. Everyone knitted their clothese for Sring, Summer and Winter, etc. Yarn was fairly inexpensive so everything balanced. Here in the US there is a great variety of yarn especially on line. But I don't think we knit because we need something to wear, but more as a hobby which is very relaxing and can exhibit our talents, etc.
> I knit for people but I let them buy the yarn this way they can see how expensive it could be and not being so surprised when I give them a price which includes the yarn.I look to knit in addition to other things I like but knitting seems to temper my soul and I can, on occasions, let my brain drift to relax after a hard days work. So keeping looking and keep on knitting.


I couldn't agree with you more Leonne.

I think your idea to let people you knit for buy the yarn (unless it's for a gift) is a great idea....This might also foster a little more 'respect' for the finished item


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Never spend that much on yarn. I have enough stash to last a lifetime. I also have friends who are always on the lookout for yard sale and flea market finds. When all else fails (not gonna happen in my lifetime), I will resort to froging thrift shop yarns.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Mrs. G said:


> Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. quote]
> 
> You can get yarn cheaply in several ways. There are several sites online that I'm sure people have already given you. I don't know what you have available there, but call around and see if some of the "regular" stores don't have yarn for sale. Ones that sell really, really cheap stuff of all kinds. Here, some of them also have yarn. Also, look at hand-knitted things in second-hand clothing shops. You can take apart, wind up, and reuse yarn that was once in sweaters, skirts, etc. to make other articles -- though this works MUCH better if it's made of man-made yarn. (At least not wool, as it tends to "felt" with much handling of the yarn itself.) Do you have online sites there such as Craigslist.com or Freecycle.com? (If not, start one up!! LOL!!) Are there local knitting groups whose members might be willing to do trades -- you get some of their stash for some of yours?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I don't mind buying an expensive skein of yarn if I need only one or at the worst 2 for a project. For larger projects, I buy cheap yarns from the big boxes. I also order from Yarn Paradise in Turkey for a lot of things and recently gotten several things from DBNY close outs on nicer yarns. Webs also will have close-out deals. Deramores has good prices on James Brett yarns which are exceptionally nice acrylics. My LYS actually carries James Brett. If I buy a single skein of nicer yarn, I go to my LYS. They are great people and I patronize them to help insure they stay in business. Anyone who has a knitting problem can go to them for help and whether you bought your yarn there or at Wal-Mart, they will help you. They have wonderful classes in knitting, crochet and weaving. Most of the classes last six weeks, so you have plenty of time to make mistakes and find out how yo solve them. There are also classes where you make whatever you want and get help as needed. They are helpful and they are also a great opportunity to learn what others make and get hints on all kinds of techniques. I have a great LYS and I make a point to buy my better yarns from them. But, I dont turn down a bargain from DBNY or Yarn Paradise.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

What is it about Yarn store Owners and clerks that are so unfriendly?

Are they only your friend when you make a purchase?

It appears they are a certain breed!

Fisherwoman


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I recently posted a photo of a table runner that took me 4 1/2 months to make for my son and DIL. 

I paid $60.00 for Berocco Cotton Yarn but I considered it a 'special project'.

It got rave reviews so I was pleased. 

My lys miscalculated the amt of yarn needed and I was left with $20.00 worth of yarn that I don't need. The store would not take the yarn back (even for a credit), some bs about dye lot and date bought.

I will use the yarn for another project what else can I do?

Fisherwoman


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Mrs. G. - I have been complaining about the price of yarns here at $8. & $9 dollars for nice yarn till I saw what you pay for it in the UK. I will stop. Unfortunately today things seem to be cheaper to buy already made rather than have something made with love and handed down as an heirloom. But I usually go for yarn that goes with the pattern and so I don't often have to use the best nor do I want something to wear that doesn't look and feel well, so I do look for bargains and sale items and try and stick to baby yarn, that is usually cheaper than yarns for beautiful sweaters and garments. However the heirlooms dresses I crochet I stick to what I love best. Just get what you feel will works up looking great, not what just is the cheapest. I hate that we live in a world that is out for only the almighty dollar, not geared for homemade quality for reasonable prices.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Mrs. G., I generally look for an alternative that isn't so expensive. If I am working up something special or a gift, I may spring for the expensive yarn. 

I love looking at the knitting magazines, but they do seem to use the most costly and hard to get yarns.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I also look for yarn on sale. It does not make sense to work on knitting a sweater when I can buy one ready made, very nice, at the Christmas sales for instance.
Paying so much to knit a sock is not for me. I know that you like to knit but it also has to make sense price wise. YasminaB.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

It would be a trip for you, but have you ever shopped at Texere yarns in Bradford. It is on Barkerend road and a walk from the train/bus station. Whenever we go to England, we make a trip to Bradford so I can shop at Texere and hubby visits the photography museum. Texere also does on-line sales.


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

Yarn is so expensive but I frequent the markets and where i go there is a lady that sells Pixie yarn for $3.oo for 50grms in 4ply and 8 ply and it is the best yarn I have ever knitted with so if anyone goes to Berwick market which is on every sunday you can get some lovely yarn cheap and and array of colours


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

That is why it is so nice buying yarn on our classified here.
The prices are often drastically reduced and there have been some really high end yarns. I have sold a few here thinking I am going to reduce my stash, but being a real yarn-a-holic, I find something here I can't live without.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Went to our nearest shop that sells a good selection of yarn (return trip of 94 kms). Decided after looking at everyones ruffle scarves I would try and make one (I know I am about 12 months behind time). The assistant was very helpful and showed me a ball of yarn to make one with. When I saw the price I'm afraid I gave it back to her as it was $28 and I found it hard to justify that price. Went to our local Spotlight (round trip of 198 kms) and bought a 100g ball for $6.00 Next time I will look on-line.


Hi Scottybear! I use a mixture of sources for yarn. I buy up at Lincraft & Spotlight when they have sales (you can buy Lincraft yarn online). Go to a local boutique wool shop or buy online from Lara Downs (in Vic) if it's for something REALLY special & have also bought on eBay from the US & the UK...Yarn Paradise in US is a favourite


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

PS Scottybear the other place you can buy ruffle yarns for scarves is cheapo shops like Crazy Clarks - expect you have at least one of those types of shop in Cootamundra!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Stardragon said:


> PS Scottybear the other place you can buy ruffle yarns for scarves is cheapo shops like Crazy Clarks - expect you have at least one of those types of shop in Cootamundra!


We have a shop called Base which sells 100g balls of acrylic for $2 which I use for scarves and some baby knitting. Just have to go a bit further for a good selection of pure wool and fancy yarns. Now I do most of my shopping on line.


----------



## Colin (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi...I am from Australia....I have been purchasing knitting yarn from Deramores, in England. You get free postage if you order one hundred dollars worth...plus If you buy 10 balls in the one colour, you get one free. Their service is fantastic!!! 5 days from England to Australia....I do lots of knitting...used to only knit with wool...now I buy quality synthetics as well. They knit up beautifully, cost less, and are laundry friendly!!! Happy knitting...Gloria


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

If I could knit as well as some of the people on this site, I would use expensive yarns. Many of you have amazing talent. My finished article never looks good enough to justify me using cashmere and other luxury yarns. Not complaining, just saying how things are.


----------



## Dixon (May 4, 2012)

I have seen an advert for Deramores. I haven't bought anything from them but the yarns are from well known makers. You can go online and check prices. Free UK postage over £25. www.deramores.com


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Deramores offer a great service. I would recommend them whole-heartedly


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree that this expensive versus cheaper substitute question is a real issue for hand knitters (and machine knitters too). I try to steer a course between cheap and nasty and super expensive but wonderful. Recently I offered to make a teacosy for one of my daughters. She chose a pattern out of 2 books I showed her and when I looked online for the required Rowan Cashsoft Aran yarn in 3 colours I found it would cost £25! Luckily for me that yarn has been discontinued - too expensive, no takers? After trying 2 shops and telephoning a 3rd I found a perfectly acceptable substitute in the right colours and double the quantity for about £8. So I can make the other daughter a teacosy too!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Scottybear, for 95 km where did you go from Cootamundra? I go to my LYS and I have bought some 2 ply fluffy wool for $32 which I didn't mind as it is a Christmas present for my sister. But her prices range from about $6 upwards. I shop there a lot. I have nearly finished a baby outfit made from acylic and cheap, it is a horrible wool to knit with. I would not buy it personally but my step-granddaughters granny bought it for her. I have made a jacket, bonnet and bootees. The wool is not soft. I only have to do the yoke on it. 
There is Lee Nova in St Marys who sells cheaper yarns, but it is mostly discontinued yarns, patons bluebell, Peter Pan, she is certainly cheaper. I prefer to buy softer pure wool or soft acrylic.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

joyce741 said:


> try E Kemp as well most of my wool comes from them but i do buy from black sheep now and again, we have one yarn stall near us in the local town, but she wont sell her patterns unless you purchase yarns from her, which is why I buy on line


Joyce, I'm near London - where do you pick up your wool from. I've heard this before - traders won't sell unless you buy the pattern.


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Mrs G
I have been to uxbridge to the wool stall in the market some years ago and picked out 6 patterns I wanted to buy from her, she asked which wools i required to buy for the patterns, I said just the patterns please, she replied sorry these patterns are for my customers who buy yarn from me. Never been back since. so I buy my yarns from E Kemp or black sheep and the patterns from ebay


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? I've just been looking through a Knitting magazine and noticed how expensive some are these days. I've seen a pretty yarn for socks but it is nearly £20 a skein. Wool for a baby's wrap-around cardigan £16.42. So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. Even the new scarf yarns cost nearly £10 a ball here.


Well, interesting question!! I have a method to my madness. If I'm knitting for children it is always a machine washable yarn which is usually very reasonable in price. If it is an adult and I know that they machine wash everything, I will use yarns that are superwash/blend and I can usually find some very decent yarn at very good prices for that. If I'm knitting something special for a friend and I know she/he will hand wash or if I'm knitting something for myself I will say to myself "self, would I pay this price if I was purchasing this in a dress shop or store?" If the answer is yes and I can't find an alternative yarn at a lesser price, then I would consider buying the expensive yarn. However, I am fortunate enough that my fav. yarn store knows what my budget is and she will try her best to find me an alternative yarn that is much easier on my pocket book and I have yet to be disappointed with her recommendations. 
I also shop around and wait for sales. I'm currently doing throws for Christmas gifts and so far I have been able to purchase the yarns at 1/2 price for very good quality wools. It truly does depend on who I'm making it for as to how much I'm willing to spend on the yarn.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I buy on line or in the catalog from Knit Picks. Also buy brand of Brown Sheep yarn still made in the U.S. in Nebraska that you can buy from various sources. Most of Knit Picks is made generic in S. America. Both have reasonable priced yarns.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Mrs. G said:


> Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? I've just been looking through a Knitting magazine and noticed how expensive some are these days. I've seen a pretty yarn for socks but it is nearly £20 a skein. Wool for a baby's wrap-around cardigan £16.42. So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. Even the new scarf yarns cost nearly £10 a ball here.


There are much cheaper yarns available in the UK from many retailers, and cheaper doesn't mean poorer quality. I sell British yarns in France. My sock yarn sells for £5 - £6 per 100g in the UK. Good baby yarns would be £2.50 - £3.50 per 100g. On the other hand I have seen yarns that are ridiculously overpriced.
Di


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> Mrs. G said:
> 
> 
> > Do you buy the expensive new yarns out in the shops today? I've just been looking through a Knitting magazine and noticed how expensive some are these days. I've seen a pretty yarn for socks but it is nearly £20 a skein. Wool for a baby's wrap-around cardigan £16.42. So expensive. Would you pay this or would you find an alternative cheaper yarn. Even the new scarf yarns cost nearly £10 a ball here.
> ...


i prefer French yarns to British, seems garments keep their shape better


----------



## sprink (Aug 7, 2011)

I almost always substitute yarns! I am lucky enough to live near an alpaca farm & yarn store. Beautiful yarns and fiber! And...I shop the mis-spin & mill end baskets!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

valj46 said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. G said:
> ...


My customers here tell me that they do not buy French yarns because they don't keep their shape/elasticity after the second or third wash. I don't use them so I can't comment.
Di


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree the idea of making by hand is to make something special, 20 pounds would be approx 30 $ a skein, that is too special for my pocketbook. Have you tried the online yarn sites? even with shipping you would be much better off.
Craftsy had great sales but you have to watch for the source shipping.
Patternworks is another good site. Other knitters here have recommended other UK sites and Europe sites that would be less expensive for you.
good luck
GG Ann


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> joyce741 said:
> 
> 
> > try E Kemp as well most of my wool comes from them but i do buy from black sheep now and again, we have one yarn stall near us in the local town, but she wont sell her patterns unless you purchase yarns from her, which is why I buy on line
> ...


My local wool shop used to do this too so when the owner came in our grocery shop for some tea bags I told her I couldn't sell her them unless she bought the sugar to go with them. Funnily enough she never came in again


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

She didn't have your sense of British humor! Yesterday in one of the lines someone didn't have any any anywhere patience and sense of humor. We just all want to help knitters, they are endangered species!
lol
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

She didn't have your sense of British humor! Yesterday in one of the lines someone didn't have any any anywhere patience and sense of humor. We just all want to help knitters, they are endangered species!
lol
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

She didn't have your sense of British humor! Yesterday in one of the lines someone didn't have any any anywhere patience and sense of humor. We just all want to help knitters, they are endangered species!
lol
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

She didn't have your sense of British humor! Yesterday in one of the lines someone didn't have any any anywhere patience and sense of humor. We just all want to help knitters, they are endangered species!
lol
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

She didn't have your sense of British humor! Yesterday in one of the lines someone didn't have any any anywhere patience and sense of humor. We just all want to help knitters, they are endangered species!
lol
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

She didn't have your sense of British humor! Yesterday in one of the lines someone didn't have any any anywhere patience and sense of humor. We just all want to help knitters, they are endangered species!
lol
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

She didn't have your sense of British humor! Yesterday in one of the lines someone didn't have any any anywhere patience and sense of humor. We just all want to help knitters, they are endangered species!
lol
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > DenzelsMa said:
> ...


Bergere de france is one of my favourites for childrens knitting


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree about the price of wool in the UK i go to a Mill
in Wales for most of my wools would not pay that much for
wools baby's are not in there cloths long enough to justify
paying that amount of money

susie cue


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Dear Scottybear, for 95 km where did you go from Cootamundra? I go to my LYS and I have bought some 2 ply fluffy wool for $32 which I didn't mind as it is a Christmas present for my sister. But her prices range from about $6 upwards. I shop there a lot. I have nearly finished a baby outfit made from acylic and cheap, it is a horrible wool to knit with. I would not buy it personally but my step-granddaughters granny bought it for her. I have made a jacket, bonnet and bootees. The wool is not soft. I only have to do the yoke on it.
> There is Lee Nova in St Marys who sells cheaper yarns, but it is mostly discontinued yarns, patons bluebell, Peter Pan, she is certainly cheaper. I prefer to buy softer pure wool or soft acrylic.


Return trip to Young from Coota is 98 kms and a return trip to Wagga is 198 kms. Young has Big W and a lovely store that has yarn but only at the back of the shop, and Wagga has Big W, K Mart and Spotlight that I know of. They may have a LYS but I dont know about it.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Valjean said:


> My first job when I left school 56 years ago!!!! Was in a beautiful old fashioned wool shop, Patons pattern books were a shilling each, a ball of Patons Totem 8ply was five & sixpence, knitting neddles two & six for tortoise shell, and you got good old fashioned service, you could put your wool away and just buy the skeins as you needed them.i can't believe the prices of some yarn and pattern books today.
> I picked up a little pattern book for dolls clothes the other day took it to the counter and was charged $ 28 for it, I asked for a refund, went home and found the pattern I wanted on line.


I also picked up one of those little books recently.....and dropped it like a hot potato when I saw the price!! Especially as the one I saw was a reprint of an old Paragon book which I'm sure is in my box of old patterns that were Mums from when she knitted clothes for MY dolls 50 years ago!! And I'm sure the price on it was like 9d.....no way will I pay huge amounts for a pattern that I can probably find for free on Ravelry....or make up my own, which I seem to be doing more and more!! I use mostly acrylic these days as the price of 'real' wool is horrendous, and it doesn't survive the indifferent washing of my family..... 
That said, happy knitting, everyone!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

laurelk. said:


> She didn't have your sense of British humor! Yesterday in one of the lines someone didn't have any any anywhere patience and sense of humor. We just all want to help knitters, they are endangered species!
> lol
> Laurelk in S. CA


Did you mean to post this 7 times? LOL


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Colin said:


> Hi...I am from Australia....I have been purchasing knitting yarn from Deramores, in England. You get free postage if you order one hundred dollars worth...plus If you buy 10 balls in the one colour, you get one free. Their service is fantastic!!! 5 days from England to Australia....I do lots of knitting...used to only knit with wool...now I buy quality synthetics as well. They knit up beautifully, cost less, and are laundry friendly!!! Happy knitting...Gloria


I'm from the USA and I also buy from Deramores when the sale is right. I've been delighted every time!


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Hi Shockey,
Bendigo Mills will send you a colour chart etc. I love thie different yarns. Great value.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

frostyfranny said:


> Mrs. G said:
> 
> 
> > joyce741 said:
> ...


Oh, frostyfranny, I'm sooo laughing my rear end off at this!! Ah, revenge is sweet.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

valj46 said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. G said:
> ...


How can we get hold of these yarns?


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Beebee said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > DenzelsMa said:
> ...


my local wool shop stocks Bergere de france or i get it on line or e.bay


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think your enter Button got stuck lol x


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

frostyfanny good for you lol love it xx


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree that this expensive versus cheaper substitute question is a real issue for hand knitters (and machine knitters too). I try to steer a course between cheap and nasty and super expensive but wonderful. Recently I offered to make a teacosy for one of my daughters. She chose a pattern out of 2 books I showed her and when I looked online for the required Rowan Cashsoft Aran yarn in 3 colours I found it would cost £25! Luckily for me that yarn has been discontinued - too expensive, no takers? After trying 2 shops and telephoning a 3rd I found a perfectly acceptable substitute in the right colours and double the quantity for about £8. So I can make the other daughter a teacosy too!


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree that this expensive versus cheaper substitute question is a real issue for hand knitters (and machine knitters too). I try to steer a course between cheap and nasty and super expensive but wonderful. Recently I offered to make a teacosy for one of my daughters. She chose a pattern out of 2 books I showed her and when I looked online for the required Rowan Cashsoft Aran yarn in 3 colours I found it would cost £25! Luckily for me that yarn has been discontinued - too expensive, no takers? After trying 2 shops and telephoning a 3rd I found a perfectly acceptable substitute in the right colours and double the quantity for about £8. So I can make the other daughter a teacosy too!


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Are you kidding me? I never heard of someone making you buy their yarn to buy a pattern. Do they have a Better Business Bureau there? If so call them and report them. That is the worst business practice I ever heard of. I would never, ever, ever buy one red cent from that business and whats more I would tell everyone I knew not to buy from them. I even hope they go out of business. I'm sorry I just never heard that done before. I think you did right to ask them to buy sugar as well. That makes a much sense as what they do.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Are you kidding me? I never heard of someone making you buy their yarn to buy a pattern. Do they have a Better Business Bureau there? If so call them and report them. That is the worst business practice I ever heard of. I would never, ever, ever buy one red cent from that business and whats more I would tell everyone I knew not to buy from them. I even hope they go out of business. I'm sorry I just never heard that done before. I think you did right to ask them to buy sugar as well. That makes a much sense as what they do.


Actually it was an old, grumpy lady that owned the shop and she did give up not long after. Nothing to do with me I might add


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

valj46 said:


> Beebee said:
> 
> 
> > valj46 said:
> ...


The prices of the Bergere yarns don't look too bad, until you notice that the ball size is only 50g.
Di


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

orcagrandma said:


> Are you kidding me? I never heard of someone making you buy their yarn to buy a pattern. Do they have a Better Business Bureau there? If so call them and report them. That is the worst business practice I ever heard of. I would never, ever, ever buy one red cent from that business and whats more I would tell everyone I knew not to buy from them. I even hope they go out of business. I'm sorry I just never heard that done before. I think you did right to ask them to buy sugar as well. That makes a much sense as what they do.


I see LOTS of patterns you can't buy unless you get them in a kit (LaLana Wools was like that, for one).


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I mostly buy my yarn from my LYS sometime cheaper than normal when the yarn is on special or from ebay or there is a cheap shop in St Marys and I buy from her as well, not as often as the Wool Inn.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree, it's not good business. But it's also pretty common. Two LYS hereabouts do that, and usually deliver some snippy little scolding along with it like "this isn't Walmart! We don't have slave labor in the back room. We have bills to pay!" One store owner actually said that to a customer. Well, wait...No, she wasn't a customer because customers buy things! The woman was so offended she didn't buy the yarn OR the pattern. So the store lost out on 2 sales. I could even understand giving a discount on the pattern if you buy the yarn or needles at the store, but refusing to sell the pattern without the yarn is silly. What if the person's already got the yarn in their stash? Isn't it work building customer good will and getting repeat business? So short sighted.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

valj46 said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. G said:
> ...


Unfortunately today, just because the Company is French or English it doesnt guarantee that the yarn actually is grown or processed in that country.
Many (most) items we purchase are design or materials come from one country but they are processed in China or another country with cheap labor. Even "expensive" yarns.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

As long as I have been knitting I have NEVER bought kits. There are just too many patterns and yarn out there for me to buy a kit. I guess if you were to find the right pattern with the right yarn in the right color at the right price, go for it, but there are just tooooo many if's for that to happen with me. LOL


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I never use the LYS yarn for children or babies as I dont use too many natural fibers for children. Too hard for mothers to keep clean Wool sometimes requires special handling so the garment made doesnt shrink. That is when I use acrylic yarns from department stores. However I have found WEBS to have the best prices for the nicer yarns is you are so inclined.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

To me, if they don't want to sell patterns alone or yarn alone they need to sell kits only! Period! Have they not ever heard of people that buy patterns and just happen to see something they can't live without or a unique needle or gadget at a LYS and buy it why they are at THEIR store? Sheesh!


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> I don't like buying on line cos when the yarn arrives it's often not the colour I thought it would be or the texture. I've bought rose pink and it's orangey and babysoft and it's been quite harsh My lys doesn't have room to stock a big selection and most of it is doubleknit. I check the price of kinitting something and can usually buy a similar thing much cheaper. I know the quality and love isn't there but it's a case of beggars can't be choosers. My budget won't run to paying £100 to knit a jacket when I got a lovely one from a shop for under £50 - not as good quality but good enough and affordable.


Try Texere Yarns - www.texereyarns.co.uk For a small outlay initially, they send you shade cards of everything they stock with cuttings of the ACTUAL yarn. That way you can see the true colour & feel the yarn & have no disappointments from shopping online. I think they deduct the cost of the samples from your first order & their range is vast & prices good & they have discount prices if you buy larger quantities. They are particularly good for natural silks that don't cost the earth, which you can either use as they are, or dye yourself.


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

Siouxiq said:


> I am reading that almost all of you choose the least expensive yarns. Who is buying the wonderful yarns that the manufactureres are making available to us? And who is keeping the LYS solvent?
> I value my time and skill, so I do buy the best yarn I can find to make a garment. A hand knit garment of good quality yarn will last many lifetimes. The yarn can be reused to make a new garment.
> I even spin my own yarn at times. Luxury fiber for hand spinning can cost as much as finished yarn at the LYS, but I have a totally unique product when I am finished.
> If no one supports the luxury yarn industry, and the LYS, eventually, we will have only Walmart yarn. Not a pretty picture.


You raise a very interesting point. Almost without exception, everyone is looking for the cheaper/cheapest option & all knitters on this forum seem to avoid the expensive, luxury end of the market & that means a global boycott. As you say, just who is buying it? I myself buy mostly Rowan Wools but only when I can find them at a discount!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I must come clean, I buy a lot of expensive yarn and I don't begrudge buying it. I think that on this forum sometime ago someone asked are you a wool snob, I admit I must be. I have just knitted a bonnet, booties and a jacket out of cheap wool for a baby, it isn't soft and there is no ball band on the balls of wool. The next colour I have been given will be made into a blanket for my step-granddaughter who is pregnant and is going to have a girl. 

On the other hand I went to the Craft Show in Sydney in 2010 and I wanted to buy a pattern only, but the lady said no I had to buy the yarn the total cost of both "AUS$200" which I didn't have at the time and it was for a little girl's coat. Another stall wanted A$25 for a baby beanie and yarn. The pattern was photocopied and would cost <20cents and the wool would have cost me A$5.90 so I said no. Sometimes these people do overcharge.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Portia said:


> Lynda from Watford said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like buying on line cos when the yarn arrives it's often not the colour I thought it would be or the texture. I've bought rose pink and it's orangey and babysoft and it's been quite harsh My lys doesn't have room to stock a big selection and most of it is doubleknit. I check the price of kinitting something and can usually buy a similar thing much cheaper. I know the quality and love isn't there but it's a case of beggars can't be choosers. My budget won't run to paying £100 to knit a jacket when I got a lovely one from a shop for under £50 - not as good quality but good enough and affordable.
> ...


thanks for that i'll look them up


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Portia said:


> Siouxiq said:
> 
> 
> > I am reading that almost all of you choose the least expensive yarns. Who is buying the wonderful yarns that the manufactureres are making available to us? And who is keeping the LYS solvent?
> ...


This is not at all the message I've been getting from forum members over the entire time I've been a member. It appears to me that those who can afford luxury yarns buy them; those who cannot afford them don't. Given that the economy worldwide has pretty much taken a nosedive, there are currently fewer of us who are buying luxury items of any kind. I'm lucky enough to be able to buy whatever type of yarn suits the project, but I have cut back on luxury yarns because prices have increased tremendously in the face of a poor economy, which doesn't make much sense to me (look what has happened to the cost of cashmere over the past five years, for instance). While I'm addicted to yarn, I'm not so addicted to luxury yarns that I will buy them at any price.

I think LYS's need to realize that carrying a line of less luxurious yarns in addition to their usual lines would be to their economic advantage, if only because it keeps the habit of buying in LYS's alive and well until the economy improves. For those of us who must handle money very carefully for our own survival, keeping LYS's in business is not a priority when luxury yarns are the only choice offered. Perhaps not a pretty picture, but a realistic one for many.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I must come clean, I buy a lot of expensive yarn and I don't begrudge buying it. I think that on this forum sometime ago someone asked are you a wool snob, I admit I must be. I have just knitted a bonnet, booties and a jacket out of cheap wool for a baby, it isn't soft and there is no ball band on the balls of wool. The next colour I have been given will be made into a blanket for my step-granddaughter who is pregnant and is going to have a girl.
> 
> I agree with your statement here - mavisb.......
> In a lot of ways, I can be a Yarn Snob, too......
> ...


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I say "Good for you" if you can afford the LYS and name brand expensive yarns. It is like anything else. People that have money buy expensive clothes and there is nothing wrong with that but the majority of people in the world DO NOT have a lot of money, that being said, we buy as good a yarn as we can afford. I do not buy the least expensive but I buy what I can afford which is not that much. I DO however, turn out quality and beautiful garments. Maybe if more people bought good brands that are not necessarily BIG names the other companies would lower their prices. That is the way things are suppose to be. Besides what is wrong with the LYS or small businesses buying other brands than Rowan etc. Nothing, but they insist they have to offer NOTHING but the expensive yarns. Everyone needs to buy what they can and turn out good work. You don't have to buy the expensive yarns to turn out good garments.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am lucky because my LYS stocks the cheaper brands which are a good quality yarn and also the more expensive yarns. I have bought cheap yarn in the past but nothing like what my step-granddaughter has given me.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

My complaint about the knitting magazines is that you're mainly paying for the ads. 75% of the mag is ads. They also place a big emphasis on showing you how to knit and crochet. I already know how. I don't need you to show me. You should already know how if you want to purchase the mag anyway. The pitifully remaining part of the mag that actually contains patterns usually has 75% of them sweaters. I don't have time to sit and knit a sweater every month, nor would I want to. What few patterns they actually do contain that I might use requires some exotic yarn that you have to pay a lot for and order online. You can't just waltz into any Walmart and pick it up off the shelf. What benefit is the magazine? It's for the good of the advertisers, certainly not mine. I'm better off getting free patterns on Ravelry or paying for individual patterns that I will actually knit, rather than wasting my money on 90% of a magazine that contains stuff I don't need.

As for the prices, you're not alone. I don't know why, but the prices of wool have gone up. Perhaps it's the price of gas and transport that's gone up? My local LYS raised their prices 33%. I don't shop there anymore. I'm buying mainly Red Heart Supersaver because I've been doing a lot of charity knitting. Lion and Caron One Pound are other cheaper alternatives for charity knitting. I'm also starting to buy more Lion brand yarns. I've found that their quality has improved, which was my main complaint in the past. I adore Woolease yarn. It has the warmth of wool but the easy care acrylic blend. You can toss it into the washer with no worries. Many knitters are beginning to use Woolease as a cheaper alternative to the Superwash wools. Bernat is another great, soft yarn. So take heart. You're not alone in thinking prices have gone up. They have. I used to be a yarn snob and only use wool. Now I'm using the best acrylic alternatives I can find within my budget.


----------



## mary.mc (Aug 29, 2012)

I keep an eye out for sales and stock up on the better yarns then. I also put a "care card" with all of the items I make so that they know how to care for them. Fortunately, mose machines have a handwash/delicate cycle and the dryers have an air dry or extra low, which makes it helpful for they young and impatient.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Acrylic is not actually true wool/yarn as it is made from oil.


----------

